# 2 players to score 50+ each in one game



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Did this ever happen in the nba history?

Both Iverson and Melo will score 50 points each in one game?

Will Iverson and Melo turn out to be top 2 scoring leaders in the nba?

Will both Iverson and Melo have average 30+ points this season?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

man ,,, if iverson and melo score 50each in one game it would be amazing,, 2 players just dominating 1 game.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Hasn't happened on the same team. Jamison and Kobe scored 50 on opposing teams a few years back though.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

A pair of teammates scoring 50 each? That maybe hoping for too much but crazier things have happened. I have yet to see Melo score 50 w/o another great scorer.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

Most I have seen from teammates is 40+ apiece.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ai and melo wont score 50 points in the same game.t-mac and dirk had a crazy shootout a couple seasons ago if I remember correctly, although they were on seperate teams, their offensive game was clickin like crazy that night.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I think both having 50 point games is definately possible. Both having 40 points in the same game seems like something that will happen on a few occasions this season. That means both combining for 20 more points isn't out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Did this ever happen in the nba history?
> 
> Both Iverson and Melo will score 50 points each in one game?
> 
> ...


1. Can happen, but very unlikely. they'd be taking all the shots

2. they will be in the top 5 but not the top 2 i think

3. it's possible


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think it would happend in regulation, maybe over OT or OTs. Most teams don't even score 100 points, realistically, if Melo and AI score 50 a piece the nugs would have to score 130 or so. Which means 30 points throughout 5-6 players, which would be more realistic, but I don't see it hapening in a game where nugs go for 110 or 115.

Also it would have to be a close game where it wouldn't be a blow out, odds are slim to none


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Reggie and Rose did 40+ apiece in 2000 playoffs, and Im sure Kobe and Shaq had couple that year as well.. but man, 50 apiece...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

50 a piece is impossible


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

it will happen but the 50 point scorers will be DerMarr Johnson and Yakhouba Diawara (this will happen the game after AI steals his number and the Nuggets discover Diawara was from another planet and could score 50 at will as long as he stays away from kryptonite, located in philadelphia cream cheese)


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Teammates? I dunno, but 2 players in a game's happened plenty of times.

EDIT: Just checked the box score for the Denver-Detroit 184-185 game, came close on both teams, Denver had English with 47 and Kiki with 51...Detroit had Long and Thomas both with 47...


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Teammates? I dunno, but 2 players in a game's happened plenty of times.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the box score for the Denver-Detroit 184-185 game, came close on both teams, Denver had English with 47 and Kiki with 51...Detroit had Long and Thomas both with 47...


can i say insane?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> 50 a piece is impossible


*Nothing's impossible my friend. This is just VERY VERY VERY unlikely.*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Didn't Mashburn and Jimmy Jackson do it back in their dallas days?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The rest of team will feel left out if it does happen.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Didn't Mashburn and Jimmy Jackson do it back in their dallas days?


2 weeks apart.


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> The rest of team will feel left out if it does happen.



who else is on that team?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

100 points combined from just 2 players is nuts.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> 100 points combined from just 2 players is nuts.


True, but 100 from one player is too.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

xray said:


> True, but 100 from one player is too.


and 81 from 1.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> Teammates? I dunno, but 2 players in a game's happened plenty of times.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the box score for the Denver-Detroit 184-185 game, came close on both teams, Denver had English with 47 and Kiki with 51...Detroit had Long and Thomas both with 47...


Excellent example


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> 50 a piece is impossible











Nuh-uh!


----------

